# Army.ca pub night/meet and greet anyone?  -  Ottawa Chapter



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2006)

Looks like the Guelph get together went off successfully.  Darcy McGee's has been suggested for the end of the month.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

As always, If there's drink involved, I shall be present.

I'm pretty sure we coan convince HoM to show up. He might even convince a few other members from Pet to make the trip. I've got an extra room that's always open


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Apr 2006)

Depending on the timing I'd be up for it. I'm travelling later this month so I may have to hit the next one though. What's the suggested date? Also, isn't there more than one D'arcy's here?


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

tentatively for the weekend of the 28th-30th, and the Darcy's on Sparks and Elgin


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Apr 2006)

Des couldn't be a worse time for me, I'll be in sunny Alberta doing Pre Deployment training, in all seriousness the only weekend date that would work for anyone going on this next Roto would be sometime during the easter Long weekend.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> I'm back in Ottawa on the 21st until the 30th, so I could very well be in. Got my little sister's BMQ grad parade on Sunday though, so I'll be out for that.



That the BMQ running out of Walkley Armouries?

HoM, shitty. We'll miss you. I'll have beers for you


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2006)

Looks like my April weekends are getting booked up.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Apr 2006)

Mine are starting to get there as well. I still think I'm free the weekend of the 28-30th, so Piper, if you want to get together for beers, feel free to PM me, but I don't think we're getting too much of a response for that weekend as far as a army.ca meet


----------



## Haggis (15 Apr 2006)

George:

That's the weekend 33 CBG is holding Ex Vigilant Thrust in Pet.  Probably going to tie up a lot of _Army.ca   _ types.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2006)

Looks like I will be there also.  Perhaps that is an opportunity for a JAPO ( Joint Army.ca Petawawa/Ottawa ) meeting?

Does anyone know what is planned for evenings?


----------



## big bad john (21 Apr 2006)

Sounds interesting.  Will Mike be back in town in time for this?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2006)

I don't think that there will be many in town, until some time in May.  Looks like many seem to have the next two weekends booked with Exercises.  I don't think Mike is back until the first week of May.


----------



## big bad john (21 Apr 2006)

Why don't we start planning something for May.  I will be likely playing 'Observer' in Pet on the 29th, so I am biased.


----------



## big bad john (22 Apr 2006)

So how does the 13th of May sound to everyone then at Darcey's on Confederation Square?  That gives everyone a weekend 'off' after the exercies to recover, so to speak. (Read; not to have the wife hit you too hard for going off once more with the lads) lol.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Apr 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> So how does the 13th of May sound to everyone then at Darcey's on Confederation Square?  That gives everyone a weekend 'off' after the exercies to recover, so to speak. (Read; not to have the wife hit you too hard for going off once more with the lads) lol.



I should be fine with that. Leave on course 2 days after


----------



## painswessex (23 Apr 2006)

This salty sailor will be there.......unless the course is working that weekend


----------



## Haggis (23 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks like I will be there also.  Perhaps that is an opportunity for a JAPO ( Joint Army.ca Petawawa/Ottawa ) meeting?
> 
> Does anyone know what is planned for evenings?



It's stand training with training running overnight.  Probably not time for social niceties.

What job will you be doing?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2006)

I'm going to be going working in or with the G2.  I still don't have all info just yet, but understand it to be more of a Recce and to liaise/set up our section for VG in Aug.  I imagine I'll know more on the 30th.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

Change is good.  I am not going to be in Pet on this weekend's festivities, but headed down to Kingston for a week instead.  The walking out policy for Pet didn't look too promising at all.   ;D  I'll have to tee up another timing for the Pet Crowd later.

PS.  Franko, give Manny in the Kitshop a kick for me.....I am still trying to get a response out of him.


----------



## big bad john (9 May 2006)

Since there does not seem to be much interest in meeting this weekend, the wife and I are going to try a weekend get a way.  Maybe we can plan something that everyone is up for on a later date.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jul 2006)

Well now,

HitorMiss, as filthy an infanteer as he is, will be flying into Ottawa Int'l Airport in the afternoon of Monday, July 24th.

Since a couple of us will be meeting and heading out that evening with him, we felt it might be a good idea to open up invitations to any of the members in the Ottawa region.

The plan to date is meeting up for pints at _Darcy McGee's_, on _Elgin_ st, in the downtown core. So if anyone is willing to put up with our antics, feel free to make your way out. If I get enough replies here to warrant it, I'll call up Darcy's and reserve some tables.

JTFWANNABENINTENDOSUPERSNIPERS need not present themselves..... Actually....show up, make sure to identify yourself clearly...HoM likes to throat-punch ;D


----------



## big bad john (16 Jul 2006)

I'm in, anyone else?


----------



## Haggis (16 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> JTFWANNABENINTENDOSUPERSNIPERS need not present themselves..... Actually....show up, make sure to identify yourself clearly...HoM likes to throat-punch ;D



I had considered it.... until I saw this.

No way do I want to be throat punched.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2006)

I didn't think you were a JTFWANNABENINTENDOSUPERSNIPER?


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jul 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I had considered it.... until I saw this.
> 
> No way do I want to be throat punched.



Well, I use HoM as a threat, but he'd probably need to jump pretty high to throat-punch you  ;D


----------



## Haggis (16 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I didn't think you were a JTFWANNABENINTENDOSUPERSNIPER?



OK, you got me.  I actually use a PS2, not Nintendo.

SigDes.  Darcy's is bad.  Every time I go there my beer and money evaporates, leaving me with a big head.  On a seriouser note, I am on leave that week.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jul 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> On a seriouser note, I am on leave that week.



Meaning you can afford the evaporated beer and money, and the pained head?


----------



## Haggis (16 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Meaning you can afford the evaporated beer and money, and the pained head?



Meaning that I can skip one day of PT to sleep in with my big head.  ;D

The only problem is that I don't live in Ottawa, but about an hour out of town.  If this was a work night, I could've carpooled in and crashed at a buddy's place without having to worry about where my truck would be in the morning.


----------



## FredDaHead (17 Jul 2006)

If you guys don't mind the presence of superior Navy folk... I might be in.


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Jul 2006)

Is the invitation also extended to us not yet members of the CF but are joining, guys?
I wouldn't mind meeting and hearing some more stuff about the CF firsthand.

Thanks.

Edit: smartened up my question a little


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jul 2006)

Sounds like a good time, I may drop in for a bit. I'll try not to spoil the party. 

What's the start time? 1900? For those unfamiliar with the area, here's a map.


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> If you guys don't mind the presence of superior Navy folk... I might be in.



They don't seem to mind...they provide a kiddie pool with rubber duckys


----------



## big bad john (17 Jul 2006)

I'm still waiting on an arrival time for HoM at YOW.  But 1900 sounds good.


----------



## Hockeycaper (17 Jul 2006)

Sounds like a great time... I am definatly interested.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Jul 2006)

BBJ, I believe HoMs flight time into YOW is about 1745, but I'll confirm.

Navy types are welcome, gives us someone to throw things at...

Those joining up are also welcome, but I suggest listening more than asking....Oh, and buying the older guys a pint may get you in better graces


----------



## pronto (17 Jul 2006)

Aw poop - Just heard about it as I logged in. Would have loved to see you guys, let me know if you plan another. Would have been a blast - Just saw Kincanucks this weekend too!

Pronto


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Those joining up are also welcome, but I suggest listening more than asking....Oh, and buying the older guys a pint may get you in better graces


Acknowledged; see you all there.  :blotto:


----------



## 291er (17 Jul 2006)

dammit lads, I'd be in, but I leave for the sandbox the next morning and have to spend some QT with the GF....damn


----------



## big bad john (17 Jul 2006)

Ex-fusilier said:
			
		

> dammit lads, I'd be in, but I leave for the sandbox the next morning and have to spend some QT with the GF....damn



You are welcome, but I do understand fully.  Good luck and take good care.


----------



## Hayrick (17 Jul 2006)

Sounds like a good plan.  I would definitely be up for this.

CHIMO!


----------



## big bad john (19 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des are you picking up HoM or am I ?


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Jul 2006)

I arrive at 1740 (ish) with a Canjet flight to which I havent the flight number...

And of course I'm in.

as for picking me up well, who knows... Des?


*Edit: The wife being the lurker that she is has informed me that it is flight #185


----------



## RossF (19 Jul 2006)

Arrrgghhh, why can't I live in Ottawa?


----------



## Haggis (19 Jul 2006)

RossF said:
			
		

> Arrrgghhh, why can't I live in Ottawa?



Because it costs too much and you'll have to stop shining your shoes. 
(Oops!  Outside voice again... :-[)


----------



## Chaz (20 Jul 2006)

I love living in Ottawa, especially the drunken OC transpo ride home  ;D


----------



## big bad john (20 Jul 2006)

In case you are looking for your party, I'll be the lad in the kilt.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> In case you are looking for your party, I'll be the lad in the kilt.



But then you will blend in with all the Lassies who serve the liquids with which we wish to imbibe.....


----------



## big bad john (20 Jul 2006)

But I'll be the the one with the really hairy legs.


----------



## big bad john (20 Jul 2006)

Please remember that we are meeting on the 24th of July, Gibraltar Day to all the RM out there.  The anniversary of the capture of Gibraltar:  

The Capture of Gibraltar - 24 July 1704

The famous attack upon Gibraltar, which led to its surrender to the British, on 24 July 1704 was carried out by a brigade of British and Dutch Marines, 1,800 strong, under the command of Prince George of Hesse-Darmstadt. In the following October, Gibraltar was besieged by the French and Spanish. The Marine brigade, which had been reinforced shortly before by a further 400 Marines from the British Fleet, held the fortress against repeated attacks until the siege was raised on 9 March 1705. In one incident in this fighting, Captain Fisher of the Marines with 17 of his men, successfully defended the Round Tower against the continued assaults of 500 French Grenadiers. A contemporary report of this noted defence says,
"Encouraged by the Prince of Hesse, the garrison did more than could humanly be expected, and the English Marines gained an immortal glory.

So the first drink of the night is on me.


----------



## big bad john (21 Jul 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I arrive at 1740 (ish) with a Canjet flight to which I havent the flight number...
> 
> And of course I'm in.
> 
> ...



I will be at the airport to pick you up.  I'll be the one in the kilt with the sign saying "Hit or Miss" since I don't have your real name.  I have a vehicle for baggage.  Sig_Des has indicated that he might show up at YOW and join us there.  From YOW we will proceed to Darcy's to RV with everyone else.

Do we have a reservation at Darcy's and do we need one?


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jul 2006)

Seems prudent to reserve a spot, seeing as a more then 4 people are saying they will attend.


----------



## big bad john (23 Jul 2006)

Reservation is under the name of "Big Bad John" at 1900


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jul 2006)

So I just called to book a reservation, and the guy says, "are you with Big Bad John? Because he just called 10 minutes ago to book it"

Well done John


----------



## Poppa (23 Jul 2006)

I can probably swing on down. If you keep the meathead jokes to a dull roar. Or if you want I can tell a few new ones.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jul 2006)

Well...if you are in Ottawa....then if you are reading this....you will probably be fashionably late....  ;D

Put down that mouse......hands off the keyboard.....log off......shut down and get out of that stuffy old room......can't you smell that beer?.......It has your name on it......


----------



## Rice0031 (25 Jul 2006)

Well, after a few pints and a generous round from the Big Bad John,
it was nice to meet you all.
HoM, give 'em hell.


----------



## Pea (25 Jul 2006)

Home by 12:30? What kind of get together is that?  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (25 Jul 2006)

Well... I don't recall seeing you there


----------



## Pea (25 Jul 2006)

Well you see my private jet just wasn't in Edmonton tonight, so I couldn't make it in time.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jul 2006)

As promised, here are a few photos from last night:






L to R: Poppa, big bad john, Sig_Des, HitorMiss, Rice0031, George Wallace





big bad john promises to call and coordinate outfits better next time





HoM shows off his patented "Magnum" look

Thanks for an enjoyable evening all, and the donation - though not necessary - is very much appreciated!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Trinity (25 Jul 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> big bad john promises to call and coordinate outfits better next time



And Big Bad John.. is being polite and having a conversation.

HoM is checking out the waitress a$$.   

BAD HOM.. BAD..


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jul 2006)

And I thought HoM's sunglasses were for the LCF (look cool factor). Apparently they go with his white cane, and he's about to complete his recce seeing if there's any braille on that tartan butt.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> And Big Bad John.. is being polite and having a conversation.
> 
> HoM is checking out the waitress a$$.
> 
> BAD HOM.. BAD..



:rofl:

So, BBJ, nice enough to drive us home. HoM and I get into the booze at my house...and he just kept on talking about that waitress's derriere!


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jul 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And I thought HoM's sunglasses were for the LCF (look cool factor). Apparently they go with his white cane, and he's about to complete his recce seeing if there's any braille on that tartan butt.


lmao indeed JM...indeed

HL


----------



## Hockeycaper (25 Jul 2006)

To all that made it, great time and hopefully we will do it again. To BBJ thanks for the Pint.


----------



## big bad john (25 Jul 2006)

It was good to put faces to names and to finally meet everyone who was there.  I hope that we do this a little more often and in other places such as Pet, Kingston, Trenton, ect..  A good time was had by all.  HoM did show us his reecee skills on the servers rear.lol  Maybe a Bar-b-que next time?


----------



## big bad john (25 Jul 2006)

Mike what about the video?


----------



## Pea (25 Jul 2006)

Leave it to HoM to be caught in a dead stare on a waitress's behind. Good to see you are the same in person as you are online.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jul 2006)

The video? Not sure I got everyone to sign the waiver allowing me to use their likeness.


----------



## big bad john (25 Jul 2006)

The one where we say our "handles"


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Jul 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> It was good to put faces to names and to finally meet everyone who was there.  I hope that we do this a little more often and in other places such as Pet, Kingston, Trenton, ect..  A good time was had by all.  HoM did show us his reecee skills on the servers rear.lol  Maybe a Bar-b-que next time?



A BBQ sounds like a great idea. Either way, thanks for the beer John, and everyone for a good time.


----------



## big bad john (25 Jul 2006)

So we do have some people coming through Ottawa soon as well as some people returning to Ottawa.  So let's start planning the Great Ottawa meet and greet bar-b-que.  Families and girl friends welcome.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jul 2006)

Yeah so the going to sleep at 4 am to be up at 8 am for the Bus back to Pet while still semi drunk....not so pleasant.

BBQ sounds like a great idea, should I still be here I will certainly attend as will the Mrs and child.

Thanks to BBJ for getting last night rolling with the pints. Thanks to "Anonymous" for the lump sum payment on the bill and BBJ for covering a lot as well, And thanks to all attendee who contributed to the site with a donation.


----------



## Poppa (25 Jul 2006)

Great time last night. Only wish I didn't have to be so responsible and drive.
Thanks for the pints BBJ.
My only issue was I think I stood next to the wrong kilted person 

Let's do it again soon


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jul 2006)

Well, I would like to thank you for the ride home.  It cut one, perhaps two, hours of riding the buses off the trip home.  

Really wish the buses ran more frequently and later......makes for some 'Logistical Planning' for these events.


----------



## big bad john (13 Aug 2006)

NavyMich is coming to town!  That's right folks you heard it here first.  So in that great tradition, some of us are getting together to "wet her down" next Saturday.  All welcome!  Any suggestions as to time and place, just post them here as per normal.  A Bar-B-Que was also suggested last time so...  Let's hear from everyone! (Yes, that means you to Poppa!)


----------



## medic269 (13 Aug 2006)

The Royal Oak on Hunt Club Rd. is always a favorite of mine.  Right beside the base too for anyone who is there on a Sat. :-\


----------



## hugh19 (14 Aug 2006)

Oh sure make it a day I am working the second job.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Aug 2006)

Well, I'm definitely in. BBJ, are we to form the Airport welcome committee again?


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

We might as well!  Can't leave her on her own can we, it would just be cruel.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Aug 2006)

I'm in, just need her arrival time.

Maybe I'll even pick up a kilt  ;D


----------



## Poppa (14 Aug 2006)

BBJ et al,
You know I'm always up for a round of good natured slagging on my behalf ( and pints as well). Alas, I am off to the sunny fields of Petawawa to fight the savage hoards and keep democracy safe for those 9 days in Aug.

George, looks like the red and white caddie for you my friend.

Cheers


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2006)

I get in on Fri 18 Aug at 1729hrs on WestJet #730.

The BBQ idea sounds awesome to me.  That will make it much easier for anyone else that wants to join in the 151 challenge that a certain sig pig and I are planning. ;D

As for the wetting me down....note to self: don't wear a white shirt. hehe


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> I get in on Fri 18 Aug at 1729hrs on WestJet #730.
> 
> The BBQ idea sounds awesome to me.  That will make it much easier for anyone else that wants to join in the 151 challenge that a certain sig pig and I are planning. ;D
> 
> As for the wetting me down....note to self: don't wear a white shirt. hehe



Mmmmm....151.....mmmmmm....white shirts.....


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

Let's hear from some people, Mike, George, Poppa, Canadian_Royal, Lucas, ect..


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

If you're in Ottawa Thursday, Friday or Saturday you might want to catch this:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2027

Media Advisory
Tunes of glory and the thunder of the guns: Fortissimo 2006 set for Parliament Hill
MA-06.007 - August 14, 2006

Ottawa, Ont. -- The annual military music spectacular on Parliament Hill will this year include several firsts, including a performance by the The Army Gun Race, and a Continuity Drill Team from The Ceremonial Guard. As well, Fortissimo 2006 marks the 25th year of The Band of the Ceremonial Guard.

The performance will begin at 6:45 p.m. on each of three evenings, August 17th to 19th. The final performance will bring together former members of The Band of the Ceremonial Guard, as special guests for the anniversary.

“This is a celebration of much of what the Canadian Forces do in the capital,” says Major Shawn McKinstry, commanding officer of The Ceremonial Guard. “Spectators will see and hear military bands, pipes and drums, traditional uniforms and drill, and of course the firing of artillery salutes. It all comes together in one great show.”

As well as The Band of the Ceremonial Guard, also taking part will be the Central Band of the Canadian Forces, the Peace Tower Carillon, the Ottawa Police Pipes and Drums, and others. The show will include a specially arranged nine-minute segment of Tchaikovsky’s 1812 Overture, featuring both artillery fires courtesy of the 30th Field Regiment (RCA).

As well, The Ceremonial Guard will fire a special rippling volley, known as a feu de joie, in celebration and salute.

Fortissimo has been performed on Parliament Hill since 1997. It is not just a band performance, but includes a traditional military ceremony known as Beating Retreat. This harks back to the centuries-old practice of using bands to signal soldiers that it was time to withdraw into camp for the night.

The performance is free of charge. All spectators are asked to be on Parliament Hill by 6:45 p.m. The event will last approximately 90 minutes.


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Aug 2006)

Interesting,
I'll have to check it out.
And... turn it into an Ottawa Area meet and greet?

Edit: Never mind, BBJ's already got that under control.


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Aug 2006)

You rang ,oh Wise One?

I'm available on the 19th for a few hours (read: from 1600-2230 or so) in the evening. So count me in.


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

Good idea


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2006)

That sounds awesome.  Saturday sounds like it will be the best with the extra there, but I'm thinking I might not be in the best condition to enjoy it that night.  :

BBJ, for the Friday, would we make it in time from the airport to see the show?


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

We can try!


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Aug 2006)

I won't be able to make it to a meet & greet if it is on Friday.


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2006)

Rice031, if everyone is still good for it, I think we should keep the meet to Sat.  More time that way to enjoy the afternoon and all.


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Aug 2006)

I agree. If it is Saturday, expect to see me downtown.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2006)

Poppa said:
			
		

> BBJ et al,
> You know I'm always up for a round of good natured slagging on my behalf ( and pints as well). Alas, I am off to the sunny fields of Petawawa to fight the savage hoards and keep democracy safe for those 9 days in Aug.
> 
> George, looks like the red and white caddie for you my friend.
> ...



Do they run the 95 all the way out to Pet now?   ;D

Guess I am not going to make it either.   :-[

Been working on Battle Boxes for the last few days, and still getting info'ed more on VG 06.  

Anyone up for an RV at Timmies in Arnprior?    ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (14 Aug 2006)

I'll be there in spirit Mich  

Wish I could partake...soon enough

HL


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

We could make it a bar-b-que if people are interested.  I just realized VG is on, my error!


----------



## HitorMRS. (14 Aug 2006)

Baring any unforeseen complications I'm in and I'll even bring along HoM Jr!  Yes HoM has spawned the end it near.


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Aug 2006)

Just can't stay away from Ontario huh?  Wish I could be there (especially since we don't seem to be getting caught up via email, hint, hint).  Hope you have fun and don't let these army guys give you a hard time. ;D


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just can't stay away from Ontario huh?  Wish I could be there (especially since we don't seem to be getting caught up via email, hint, hint).  Hope you have fun and don't let these army guys give you a hard time. ;D



  Fine, hint taken, email enroute....shortly...LOL.


----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

My Sunray Domestic has suggested a bar-b-que at our house (Civic hospital area).  We will supply food, some beer and wine as well as the location since HoMrs is bringing Jr along.  What say the group?


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2006)

Sounds awesome to me!  But you're certainly not supplying everything, that's for sure!  We'll figure out who all is coming and we'll all chip in.  And thanks BBJ and Mrs. BBJ, this is a great idea.


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Aug 2006)

I'm in.
...Would you like me to show up early to trim the grass, too?  

Edit:
Oh yes, I forgot: also name me some things you'll be needing, and I'll pitch in as well.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Aug 2006)

So very generous of you BBJ, and a BBQ sounds great. But like Mich says, you'll not be supplying everything. Just let me know what you'd like me to bring.

HitorMrs, it'll be great to see you and the wee one again. I'm missing her already!


----------



## medic269 (15 Aug 2006)

I'm in, I'll bring a case of beer considering I'm the new guy.  Anything else needed let me know...


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2006)

NavyMich, have a great time in Ottawa!

Have a beavertail for me...the one's out here SUCK!


----------



## big bad john (15 Aug 2006)

Sound Off if you're coming so I can get a count for the steaks I'm ordering.  I have Sig_Des, Lucas, NavyMich, HitorMrs. & Jr, medic269, anyone else?  Now don't be shy?  Canadian_Royal are you and the Mrs. coming?  What does everyone drink?


----------



## TMM (15 Aug 2006)

You lot have a blast! Normally I head up to Ottawa every summer but won't be up until mid autumn this year.


----------



## big bad john (15 Aug 2006)

Reason to have another Meet and Greet!


----------



## medic269 (15 Aug 2006)

Unfortuantely I'm gonna have to back out.  The Mrs. surprised me with a weekend at a cottage rental before I head off for BMQ.  My regards and have a good time kids!


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Sound Off if you're coming so I can get a count for the steaks I'm ordering.  I have Sig_Des, Lucas, NavyMich, HitorMrs. & Jr, medic269, anyone else?  Now don't be shy?  Canadian_Royal are you and the Mrs. coming?  What does everyone drink?



John, I may be bringing the missus if that's allright?


----------



## navymich (15 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> John, I may be bringing the missus if that's allright?



You'd better say yes BBJ.  We need to meet her and approve her.  Or at least warn her off if she's a really nice girl.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> You'd better say yes BBJ.  We need to meet her and approve her.  Or at least warn her off if she's a really nice girl.  ;D



What? I'm not allowed to have really nice girls?

I'll have to warn her about Mich. But she does want to see our 151 fun!


----------



## navymich (15 Aug 2006)

No, you're allowed to have really nice girls, just not sure if they should have you....lol.

And warn her about me?  Sweet, innocent me?


----------



## big bad john (15 Aug 2006)

The more the merrier!


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Aug 2006)

For the record Des, tell your girl....for a non meat eating, non violence Hippy..she isn't too bad....well I can tolerate her in doses, you know like the clap


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Aug 2006)

She's a hippy? Tell her to get a job!


----------



## big bad john (15 Aug 2006)

Des, is she a vegitarian???


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Des, is she a vegitarian???



She is....scary for me. Never thought I'd see myself with a Vegetarian. She's really good about not caring what anyone eats though, John. If there's salad, she's happy. In Fact, I'll make salad and maybe some pasta, and I can bring that. Yeah, that's right HoM, I can make food, you cave-dweller!



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> For the record Des, tell your girl....for a non meat eating, non violence Hippy..she isn't too bad....well I can tolerate her in doses, you know like the clap



HoM, I don't think it's so much you tolerating her. More the other way around. And for some reason I just can't fathom, she didn't mind you!  ???



			
				Rice0031 said:
			
		

> She's a hippy? Tell her to get a job!



Hell, she works more than I do!  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Aug 2006)

There's an idea.
Everyone better like cookies.
...Yes, I can bake cookies.


----------



## big bad john (16 Aug 2006)

Cookies are fine Lucas, just bring yourself and an appetite.


----------



## navymich (16 Aug 2006)

MMMmmm cookies


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Aug 2006)

I'm going to be out of town, so unfortunately I won't be there to partake... you kids have a good time though.


----------



## navymich (16 Aug 2006)

We'll have an extra tot of 151 to toast you Mike.  It will be a sacrifice, but I'm sure I can handle it....  8


----------



## Rice0031 (16 Aug 2006)

You can't squirm your way out of trying my cookies that easily


----------



## HitorMRS. (16 Aug 2006)

I'll bring some strawberry squares.  Not saying the cookies won't be good Rice, just nice to have some options. 

Let me know if I can bring anything else.

By the way if anyone coming needs or wants Support the Troops stuff our Canex, here in Pet. seems to be booming with it, so send me a PM and I can pick it up for you.


----------



## JBP (16 Aug 2006)

*Drools*

Oh now I'm absolutely jealous I cannot attend... Strawberry squares are one of those fine things that make life worth living! And also really good one's are worth a 6 hour drive from Niagara... 

Have a good one folks!

Joe


----------



## big bad john (16 Aug 2006)

Being the type of people we are in Ottawa, we welcome any of you from out of town who want to come in for the Bar-b-que on Saturday.  From Niagara, Kingston, Toronto or where ever just post or PM me and I'll make sure that there is a steak and enough beer waiting!  We all chat and post messages here but we never seem to get together enough so here's your chance to meet some of us.  Wives, children and girlfriends welcome.

My house is your house.  Military friends...


----------



## big bad john (17 Aug 2006)

Bar-b-que starts at 4


----------



## muffin (17 Aug 2006)

Damn... I will be in Toronto that weekend with the kiddies at Midevil Times ... have a good time though and send us pics!


----------



## big bad john (17 Aug 2006)

This is the plan for NavyMich's visit, all welcome.  


We (Sig_Des, My Wife & I) will pick her up at the airport.  Then down to Parliament Hill for Fortissimo 2006 at 18:45.  Once that is over, we will all RV at The Keg on HuntClub for drinks and dinner.  All Welcome

Day 2:  Bar-B-Que at our house at 16:00 hours.  Bring yourself and your hunger and thirst.  PM me for details.  Wives, Girlfriends and Kids welcome.

For all those on Ex, we'll have a drink for you.  Next time!!!


----------



## big bad john (17 Aug 2006)

It has been brought to my attention that one of the members of our merry gang must be at the airport for a flight at 17:00 hour on Saturday.  Does everyone want to move the Bar-b-que up to 13:00 hours.  Please let me know?


----------



## HitorMRS. (17 Aug 2006)

Sounds good to me, we're pretty flexible here.


----------



## big bad john (17 Aug 2006)

So be it.  Move to 13:00 Hours!


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Aug 2006)

You people are amazing


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Aug 2006)

Orders schmorders. Not like anyone pays any attention to those.

...See you all at 1300.


----------



## xmarcx (18 Aug 2006)

I went and watched tonight. I haven't seen a military band since my cadet days, and I have to say it made me really miss drill. The whole evening sent a chill up my spine, absolutely inspiring - makes me realize I've 100% done the right thing applying to the Army!


----------



## navymich (18 Aug 2006)

I'm really looking forward to seeing it tomorrow night!


----------



## TMM (18 Aug 2006)

Drat! Turns out we have n o plans for this weekend - how can I convince hubby to drive 6 hours to Ottawa?


----------



## big bad john (18 Aug 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Drat! Turns out we have n o plans for this weekend - how can I convince hubby to drive 6 hours to Ottawa?



We (as in a group of us) are going tomorrow night.  You could still come for the bar-b-que on Saturday.


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

I went to Thursday evening’s performance and I must say that I was very impressed by what I’ve seen. It would be hard to find a setting for the event which would be better suited than Parliament Hill. It provides a big flat green area, delivers a perfect acoustic, shields the bands from wind and enhances the feeling of patriotism among the crowd. Speaking of acoustic, the sound quality was absolutely perfect. There was no speaker screeching, the sound was loud yet crystal clear. In fact, the sound quality is perhaps what astonished me the most considering how poor in can be at outdoors festival. The variety of acts was fine, although as expected, the show is first and foremost pipes and drums (nothing more inspiring). The Army gun race was also a fun (yet short) event which had the crowd cheering as they supported the team on their side of the field. Finally, the weather turned out to be absolutely perfect which is always a definite plus. *In short, the evening was memorable*.

Only two things bothered me really:

1/ In my opinion, the lowering of the Canadian flag and the National Anthem was done too quickly. By the time I realized they were lowering the flag, it was already half way down. It was immediately followed by the National Anthem which was played at a fast tempo during which practically no one sang the words. I find it a pity since it could (and should in my opinion) have been the most striking moment of the performance. In the future, I would suggest lowering the flag slowly as the National Anthem is played and sung by the crowd, thus reaching deeply into the heart of the audience.  

2/ The café owner on the other side of Wellington Avenue decided he didn’t like military bands and increased the volume of the pop music he had playing on his terrace. Although the pipes and drums covered his lousy music while they were playing, it was quite disturbing in between the performances of the bands. I think throat punches are in order.

Don’t let these two comments deter you from going to Friday’s or Saturday’s events however. It was simply grandiose. If the weather remains as it was yesterday and someone stuffs the radio of that café owner up his backside, you may have one of the most splendid evenings of the year. 

As a last note, I have some pictures which I have yet to transfer on my computer which I should be posting in the coming days.

A *big* thank you to the Canadian Forces and all participating bands for this event!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (18 Aug 2006)

Hmmmm...the Mrs. enjoyed the Changing of the Guard, maybe she'd enjoy this too. Thanks guys, until this post I hadn't heard about it.


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

Two points for people considering to show up at tonight's or tomorrow's performance:

For people who wonder, you can bring some lawn chairs or a blanket if you plan on sitting on the grass. If you want to sit through the whole show however (apart for those moments where they ask the audience to stand), make sure to be there early enough - I'd say no later than 6:15PM - in order to be right up against the perimeter cord.

Also, don't be picky on the side of the field you're on. When I went, a lot of people were crowded on one side to avoid facing the sun. By the time the show starts however (at 7:00PM on the dot), the sun is already pretty much set.


----------



## Naralis (18 Aug 2006)

I' m stuck doing GD. Look for me on the podium squad at the beginning and end of parade.  :threat:

Seriously though, awesome show, I recommend you stop by.


----------



## BKells (18 Aug 2006)

Let me know what you think of the Silent Drill Team.


----------



## xmarcx (18 Aug 2006)

mcchartman said:
			
		

> 2/ The café owner on the other side of Wellington Avenue decided he didn’t like military bands and increased the volume of the pop music he had playing on his terrace. Although the pipes and drums covered his lousy music while they were playing, it was quite disturbing in between the performances of the bands. I think throat punches are in order.



That drove me nuts too! It was actually a live duo, and they apparantly kept turning themselves up for the benefit of the half dozen people actually watching them. The other group that deserves throat punches are teenagers who stop by on their way downtown and make derogatory jokes about the military from the back of the crowd. Two guys wandered up behind me and started joking about how they thought it would have been funny if they accidently used live ammunition, then went on and on about how our military has 'nothing better to do'. Thankfully to the great credit of their fellow Canadians, they were stared down by everyone around them and quickly left.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Aug 2006)

Well, regardless of the asshats, it seems like a good show, and look forward to seeing it tonight with BBJ, Mich et all


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

> Let me know what you think of the Silent Drill Team.



The Silent Drill Team was great, like the rest of the teams/bands performing. They brought a little green in the sea of otherwise red and blue ;D. I unfortunately didn't get one of those sheets they were distributing showing the evening program so I don't know exactly from which unit every team/band came from. Was the Silent Drill Team formed by members of your unit? Better yet, were you part of it? If so, you guys did a great job!



> The other group that deserves throat punches are teenagers who stop by on their way downtown and make derogatory jokes about the military from the back of the crowd.



I guess I was lucky. I have apparently been spared these dumbasses' comments, having not experienced this kind of stupidity on my side of the field. But I can just imagine their behaviour...


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Aug 2006)

Hope you guys have a good time, I'll see the rest at the OAM&G
I will be going down tomorrow to check it out, so anyone who wants to meet up avec moi downtown PM me.
Should be a good show


----------



## brihard (18 Aug 2006)

mcchartman said:
			
		

> The Silent Drill Team was great, like the rest of the teams/bands performing. They brought a little green in the sea of otherwise red and blue ;D. I unfortunately didn't get one of those sheets they were distributing showing the evening program so I don't know exactly from which unit every team/band came from. Was the Silent Drill Team formed by members of your unit? Better yet, were you part of it? If so, you guys did a great job!
> 
> I guess I was lucky. I have apparently been spared these dumbasses' comments, having not experienced this kind of stupidity on my side of the field. But I can just imagine their behaviour...



The silent drill team was made up of members of my platoon; 36 of us plus a sergeant. We've been working on that for about a month or so with a former RSM of C.G., and we had a couple gentlemen from the Royal Air Force Queen's Colour Squadron here to see us perform who gave us some pointers yesterday too. There were a few errors in individual drill that can be put down to first night nerves - and our clickers are frightening on that slick stone walkway - but tonight and tomorrow should go down even better. Thanks for the kind words, and ehre's hopinge veryone enjoys the show.


----------



## BKells (18 Aug 2006)

mcchartman said:
			
		

> The Silent Drill Team was great, like the rest of the teams/bands performing. They brought a little green in the sea of otherwise red and blue ;D. I unfortunately didn't get one of those sheets they were distributing showing the evening program so I don't know exactly from which unit every team/band came from. Was the Silent Drill Team formed by members of your unit? Better yet, were you part of it? If so, you guys did a great job



The announcer says that the silent drill team comes from 1 Company, the GGFG. Due to the makeup of CG this summer, 2 platoon has about 1/3 guards and 2/3 other units. There's about 5 Brock Rifles, 6 Camerons, there's a Royal from Toronto, a RHLI.. even a few amoured pers. 1 Platoon is all GGFG, 3 platoon is all CGG,  2 platoon are the renegades. So, the silent drill team is about two thirds units other then the GGFG.


----------



## Naralis (18 Aug 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> The announcer says that the silent drill team comes from 1 Company, the GGFG. Due to the makeup of CG this summer, 2 platoon has about 1/3 guards and 2/3 other units. There's about 5 Brock Rifles, 6 Camerons, there's a Royal from Toronto, a RHLI.. even a few amoured pers. 1 Platoon is all GGFG, 3 platoon is all CGG,  2 platoon are the renegades. So, the silent drill team is about two thirds units other then the GGFG.


3pl is all CGG? Please verify yourself before posting info like that, without giving credit to units where it's due.

About half the platoon is CGG, the rest is 1/3 RMR 1/4 Black Watch and the rest assorted French units.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Aug 2006)

Naralis said:
			
		

> 3pl is all CGG? Please verify yourself before posting info like that, without giving credit to units where it's due.
> 
> About half the platoon is CGG, the rest is 1/3 RMR 1/4 Black Watch and the rest assorted French units.



RMR and Black Watch?  Perhaps I will go see the show after all


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

All right folks, I’ve transferred the pictures I’ve taken during Thursday’s Fortissimo event and decided to share some with you. A whole bunch of them turned out blurry and as darkness set in, my pictures turned out ever darker with the grain showing so I’ve only uploaded those which came out palatable. I have of course reduced their original size to avoid taking too much bandwidth.


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

And here are some more pictures...


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

And the last ones...

PS: Hopefully that wont be too many pictures for the mods' tastes  :-\ If it is the case, I apologize in advance for the trouble I will have caused you.


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> The announcer says that the silent drill team comes from 1 Company, the GGFG. Due to the makeup of CG this summer, 2 platoon has about 1/3 guards and 2/3 other units. There's about 5 Brock Rifles, 6 Camerons, there's a Royal from Toronto, a RHLI.. even a few amoured pers. 1 Platoon is all GGFG, 3 platoon is all CGG,  2 platoon are the renegades. So, the silent drill team is about two thirds units other then the GGFG.



Mm hm. The drill team was a pretty fair composite of the units from 31, 33, and 34 brigades that sent troops to CG under the Guards' cap badge. I don't think there were any 32bde personnel, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I know Kells always does.  ;D

The drill show was very well received by the people attending, and our chain of command was quick to pass down the positive words of the reviewing general. Here's hoping we made enough of an impression that the drill team might make a permanent part of the C.G. establishment. With more time to work on it and more resources allocated, the show next year could well be another step above what we did.

Props to the band as well- the combined band was excellent; very enjoyable to listen to while we waited for our part. The Last Of The Mohicans theme rocked.

mcchartman- thanks a lot for the photos. We obviously didn't have a chance to get any of our own. On that note, should anyone happen to have digital video of the drill show, I would be very itnerested in getting a copy- if anyone filmed it and has it on their computer, I'd appreciate a PM.


----------



## big bad john (19 Aug 2006)

We went last night and the show was excellent!  The silent drill team was outstanding.  Impressive fixing bayonets on the march!  Over all highly recommended!


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2006)

Great show last night for sure!  Quite a crowd standing in front of me, so didn't get a whole lot of pics, however I did manage to get video of the Gun Run.  I will definitely post a link to that once I get it downloaded.

If you haven't seen the show, tonight is the last night and I highly recommend it!


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2006)

We've got a guy with a pretty decent DV camera, we're gonna try and get one of the GDs to film it tonight from the top of the bleachers. Hopefully we'll have a good quality copy we can host somewhere.


----------



## big bad john (19 Aug 2006)

It went well last night picking up NavyMich from the airport.  We saw Fortissimo 2006 and it was fantastic.  I would recommend it highly!  We all went to dinner afterwards (NavyMich, Sig_Des, Valerie(Sig_Des GF), My Wife & I).  NavyMich can really blush.  Sig_Des really has a girlfriend, and she is beautiful to boot.  

Today NavyMich, Rice0031, Sig_Des, Valerie, HitorMrs, HitorMissjr, my wife and I all got together for a bar-b-que.  Let me start off by saying   151    NavyMich  1    Sig_Des   0

enough said on that subject.  There was a lot of talking eating and much drinking.  TMM sent a bottle of Slivovitz that had a few of us doing shots!  We had a surprise phone call from the sandbox from our beloved brother HitorMiss.  Even though the phone call was only a few minutes long and to his wife, it was good to know that he is safe and well!

Much too soon the party broke up.  HitorMrs had to get back to Pet.  We had to get Sig_Des to YOW to make a flight to Gagetown.  But it was good!  Photo's might be posted.


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Aug 2006)

John,

thanks much for hosting the BBQ. It was excellent, the steaks were delicious, and the time was good.

NavyMich: I need to get me some 151
HitorMrs: I think your "squaberry strawres" might have possibly beaten the cookies 
See you all next time.


----------



## big bad john (20 Aug 2006)

4 Photos posted to the board:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=23874

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=23864

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=23868

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=23871


----------



## TMM (20 Aug 2006)

Nice to see you lot enjoyed yourself! Hope you had some shots for the rest of us.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Aug 2006)

Right....so here I am, posting from Sunny (HA!) Gag-town, sitting in a lab, watching a bunch of blinking lights on the servers.

BBJ, Thank you so much to your wife and yourself for the hospitality...It was a lot of fun, if a bit messy! The flight went great, end I ended up drinking for a couple of hours on a layover in Montreal.

Mich, I will admit, definitely beat me on the 151....but I want round 2 when I get back!

Anyway, back to looking like I'm working!


----------



## GAP (21 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Mich, I will admit, definitely beat me on the 151....but I want round 2 when I get back!



Always wondered why the losers suddenly want it to be 2 out of 3, then 3 out of 5, 5 out of 7, etc., etc.   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Always wondered why the losers suddenly want it to be 2 out of 3, then 3 out of 5, 5 out of 7, etc., etc.   ;D



Well, there is still a half a bottle of Lambs 151 left. Round 2 is just an excuse to finish it


----------



## GAP (21 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Well, there is still a half a bottle of Lambs 151 left. Round 2 is just an excuse to finish it



you need an excuse? It's not dead....reason enough...  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Aug 2006)

Lamb's Navy Rum! Back in the world, I have a 40 pounder of that stuff, from my 2004 visit to Saskatchewan. Never cracked it, but if I could now I would. I am a long ways from that bottle.

Anyways, it looks like everyone had a good time. Hope there was not too many sunken eyes in the moring after.

My next drink will be ozo on Santorini at Christmas.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## big bad john (21 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Well, there is still a half a bottle of Lambs 151 left. Round 2 is just an excuse to finish it



Don't forget their still 3/4 s or more of the slivovitz!


----------



## Journeyman (21 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> *Don't forget there's still 3/4 s or more of the slivovitz!*



Well if that's the evil TMM's doing, drag her up to Ottawa and _let_ her help kill it!


----------



## TMM (21 Aug 2006)

Geesh JM that edumacatin helped you figure that out? 

I'm in if I can get a lift from say, Kingston!


----------



## Journeyman (21 Aug 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> *I'm in if I can get a lift from say, Kingston!*



What did I tell you? "Evil." Trying to drag even _more_ innocents down the path of slivo....as if the original victims weren't enough

 ;D


----------



## TMM (21 Aug 2006)

JM, no way are you innocent to the ways of Slivo/Rakia - I've read your profile!


----------



## navymich (21 Aug 2006)

Okay, my turn.

BBJ (and the Mrs too): thank you very much for your hospitality.  Don't know where to start to list it all off, so I'll just say THANK YOU.  

HoMrs: great to meet you and the little one.  And yes, the strawberry squares were great!

Rice: the cookies were awesome too.  And it's nice to see that you're never too young to be corrupted by 151!

Des: not sure where to start.  First, for everyone else, yes, his gf is real (I even stuck a pin in her to prove it....lol).  It was great to finally meet you Des, and of course to partake in our long-talked-about 151 challenge.  I am more then ready for round 2.  The question is....are you??  8)

As for that round 2, date and time TBA.  More participants (or at least witnesses) are welcome.


----------



## Munner (3 Sep 2006)

Hey NavyMich..

Any luck with getting that video posted? I was on the Gun Race Team this year and was in the performance you saw. I don't have a lot of video footage of our races because I'm too busy in the race! Would love to see what the spectators got to see!

Take care,


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

Thank you for the reminder Munner.  Yes, I do have the video.  Please excuse the shakiness of it as it was taken on just my digital camera and the crowd behind wasn't good for not bumping me.  Enjoy!


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (3 Sep 2006)

I wanted too go sit and watch all the Performances on each of those days, unfortunately    I was part of 1 Platoon, so we had to perform the Honour Guard each night   , which was cool in and of itself, I could only watch the Gun Race Team and the Silent Drill Team from the top of Center Block.  We all watched them rehearse and knew what to expect, but it was still impressive  .


----------



## Munner (4 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the vid! Good memories!


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2006)

YouTube finally has the 'official' video that CG put together of the silent drill team. Video quality is decent, and the sound is in sync.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3ol43FzNvE

It's not always easy to tell due to video quality. The drill sequence was as such: (unless otherwise stated, all movements are performed on the march)

Slow march out,
Change into quick march,
About turn,
Marched in and presented arms,
About turn,
Marched back out,
'Outwards turn' into an X
Marched otuwards in an X
Recover arms,
About turn back inwards,
Shoulder arms, 'outwards turn' into two halves,
Port arms,
Shoulder arms,
About turn,
Fire a volley,
Shoulder Arms,
(at this point the two halves cross through each other)
Fix bayonets,
Shoulder arms, 
About turn,
Order arms (trail arms?)
Shoulder arms
(cross back through to reform the block)
Advance turn and march towards the podium,
Present arms into a halt.

Then we shouldered arms and marched off. All in all it was a fun routine to work on. Too bad there's no video with greater definition.


----------



## Koenigsegg (5 Sep 2006)

Nicely done!

Are they seriously marching/doing the drill to The Final Countdown by Europe?


----------



## BernDawg (6 Sep 2006)

Hey Brihard.  Was that ex RSM D.R. by any chance?


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

Brings back a good memory. That performance was excellent!!


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

I wish I couls attend but I gotta leave 12:30am Sunday morning for my glorious bus ride to Meaford for BMQ. Have fun all :cheers:


----------



## brihard (6 Sep 2006)

armyrules said:
			
		

> I wish I couls attend but I gotta leave 12:30am Sunday morning for my glorious bus ride to Meaford for BMQ. Have fun all :cheers:



LOL, I don't think you checked the dates on thsoe posts.  Have fun though.

Koenigsegg- LOL, yup. The same. We were thrilled. "Final Countdown" had been a running joke in our platoon already, then we found out that was to be the song.

BernDawg- the last initial is correct, not sure about the first one. I never learned his first name. Likes to tell you "Either drink less beer, or drink more!" as one of his quirky sayings. Feel free to PM me if you want the last name. Seems you're familiar with him?


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

oops sorry guys


----------



## Koenigsegg (6 Sep 2006)

Haha!
That is Awesome!  It made the drill even cooler, it had me doing a little head bang as I was watching.  It was also funny thinking about what you people were thinkin' when you decided to use that song.

Good show, if ever have the chance to see you guys in person I will jump at it.


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

Alright everyone,

I figure Remembrance Day seems like the perfect day to me to have a Meet & Greet. Gives everyone a chance to respect the fallen, the veterans, and those who have served. After everyone's settled down from parade and maybe a few pints in the legion, perhaps you'd care to grab a few pints elsewhere.

Might I suggest Darcy McGee's on Sparks and Elgin. 8:00PM.

So come on people, give me some feedback and let me know if this is a viable option.

--Rice


----------



## andpro (2 Nov 2006)

I had already suggested that we have an army.ca delegation at the remembrance day ceremony but no one seemed too keen on that idea: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52528.0.html 
I'll be attending the ceremony but , cannot make the meet and greet because I'm about 7 months shy of being able to go to a bar, damn the leagal drinking age. :brickwall:


----------



## brihard (2 Nov 2006)

I'll see if I can steer my buddies towards Darcy's that evening. We'll still be in uniform, in all likelihood, so watch for the flood of kilts. Last remembrance day was a good night after the parade. This year I'm actually legal, so it should be even better. It will definitely be a night where some overdue toasts can be raised.


----------



## ProPatria Mike (2 Nov 2006)

Boy, you guys make me feel old! snicker. But, since your just turning legal, I have some friendly advice. 

Drink responsibly. 

I can remember a few moose milk afternoons... anyhow, the grog has a way of catching up on you, specially when the toast zones runs a bit too long and the booze of free. Nothing worse then seeing a soldier in uniform staggering around downtown on a day every civilian in the nation is watching, eh? We have an image to uphold, particularly during a time of war. And, of course, we must respect, through our actions, those who have paid the ultimate price...

BTW... don't, under any circumstances, drive home!    

Hey, you guys should order an army.ca t-shirt and wear them! After all, this is is where you met, yes?


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

Well if I don't have a lot of people deciding to show up it is likely I won't be there either 
So everyone, if you're anyone who's someone, come on down! ...Reply to this thread!  8)


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Feb 2007)

Where: Patty Boland's (101 Clarence Street) (http://www.pattybolands.com/)
When: 2230h, 10 Feb 07 (...yea, ok well we all knew it would be this year)
Who: YOU! I strongly encourage all who are available to show up. I've been to two M&G's in Ottawa and so far; both were great. Patty Boland's is a nice place to drink, and its big, which means there should be plenty of room for us. Since its a large pub I am not going to bother making a reservation unless an unusually large amount (>6) of you show interest, in which case I will.

RSVP and let me know who is coming, and I hope to see you there.

(Edit: corrected the date.)


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Feb 2007)

I am RSVPing.....yes


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Feb 2007)

> When: 2230h, 4 Feb 07 (...yea, ok well we all knew it would be this year)




Ummmm, isn't today the 5th of Feb?

You want to have a meet and greet yesterday??


----------



## navymich (5 Feb 2007)

Just working on transport, but good chance that I will be there.  Also depends on how well my first week in the sims goes......


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Ummmm, isn't today the 5th of Feb?
> 
> You want to have a meet and greet yesterday??



This ought to be good.  If you do make it, you have gone back in time.....You'll have solved mystery of where to find the Fountain of Youth.  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Feb 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This ought to be good.  If you do make it, you have gone back in time.....You'll have solved mystery of where to find the Fountain of Youth.  ;D



Damn, he changed the date...good eyes Rice...someone make that man a Recce soldier!


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Feb 2007)

A fountain Mud has been seeking since his unbirthday  >

All in all, we've always had a good time at the meets. Although lesson from the last one (Which ended with myself, Rice, and HoM in a place of ill-repute, without the benefit of our police escorts) is that we'll have to exchange a few key Cel numbers when the date gets closer.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> A fountain Mud has been seeking since his unbirthday  >
> 
> All in all, we've always had a good time at the meets. Although lesson from the last one (Which ended with myself, Rice, and HoM in a place of ill-repute, without the benefit of our police escorts) is that we'll have to exchange a few key Cel numbers when the date gets closer.



I am getting greyer by the month, and HLs is kind enough to bring light to the fact a few times each week.  Perhaps I need to add to this unbirthday process...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Feb 2007)

Ok, then VOT, Armoured.  Request RCDs and make sure you get Recce Tp as your first tasking.

 ;D

Come on, driving/gunning/CCing a CRV is more fun than staring at a scope!


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Feb 2007)

So you guys are having a good time talking about my mistake, how's about we talk about who is coming out on Saturday, alright thanks.


----------



## brihard (6 Feb 2007)

I'd go, but my girlfriend's in town this weekend and I've already got plans... Hopefully the next one. Plus there may be a perceived conflict of interest if I happen to be socializing with Rice at the moment.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Feb 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Plus there may be a perceived conflict of interest if I happen to be socializing with Rice at the moment.



No such for me. He's not in my CoC, unit, branch, and if he does anything dumb, he knows that I know his staff  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Feb 2007)

What, me not in check?? Never.

Though Brihard does have a good point. I 100% appreciate the fact that instructors and recruits should be respectful of that very fact. Though there is a time for work, and there is a time for play. Just some people can't separate the two. But I digress.

Brihard you'll have to come out to the next one when you're not instructing.

As to everyone else: please post if you intend on coming.


----------



## brihard (7 Feb 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> What, me not in check?? Never.
> 
> Though Brihard does have a good point. I 100% appreciate the fact that instructors and recruits should be respectful of that very fact. Though there is a time for work, and there is a time for play. Just some people can't separate the two. But I digress.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong; I'm not massively concerned- I was more thinking out loud.

If there's another one this spring before I head off on mod 6 in Pet, I'll do my best to make it.


----------



## Gunplumber (7 Feb 2007)

I should be able to make it. It sounds like fun


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Feb 2007)

have a beer for me Des, its gonna be a few months before im drinking again!

Landed here in KAF yesterday to cool weather and cloudy skies... raining right now as i sit here accross from canada house in the internet room....  so far all is good. though im worried about my cholesterol from all the fried food at the DFAC!  but ive got timmies so everything else is secondary!

.....

we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread!......


----------



## brihard (8 Feb 2007)

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> I should be able to make it. It sounds like fun



Put a couple pints downrange for me man. Are you going to the mess party this Friday night?


----------



## Gunplumber (8 Feb 2007)

I will try to but I might be working. What time are things getting started?


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> have a beer for me Des, its gonna be a few months before im drinking again!



Roger that, Brother


----------



## Poppa (8 Feb 2007)

Busy schedule just cleared up  :

I'm in


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Busy schedule just cleared up  :
> 
> I'm in



Nice. Police escort!

Anybody else in? The only thing I have to say is....

Come On!


----------



## navymich (8 Feb 2007)

I am now there for sure.  I've got my ride arranged to Ottawa and back now, for the weekend.


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Feb 2007)

Awesome, we're getting a larger turn out. Me likes. 
See you all there.


----------



## Babs087 (8 Feb 2007)

Its  against my nature to refuse booze! see you all there.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

Excellent...

hmm 2 Camerons...We need to balance this out. Anyone else?


----------



## Babs087 (8 Feb 2007)

bring a few extra....ill still drink you under the table >


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

Ugh...I guess it's gonna be one of those kinds of nights then...


----------



## navymich (8 Feb 2007)

Babs087 said:
			
		

> bring a few extra....ill still drink you under the table >



I'm not one to turn down a challenge like that....ask Des and Rice.  :cheers:


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

Ok, crew from my end of town...who's DD?

1,2,3..Not it!


----------



## Pea (8 Feb 2007)

This is sounding dangerous... and too far away!!

Have fun guys. Have a drink or two, or three..for me.


----------



## navymich (8 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Ok, crew from my end of town...who's DD?
> 
> 1,2,3..Not it!



The rule is that the out-of-towner never has to drive, so that would be a "not it" for me too.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Ugh...I guess it's gonna be one of those kinds of nights then...



Just stagger down the street later and place your forehead up against one of the Ice Sculptures in Confederation Park.   ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Feb 2007)

Hmmmmmm... how long would it take me to get to Ottawa from Kingston?  'Cause god knows I could do with a drink (or eleven) and get away from here for a while!


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

Now, I think Mich and Rice are having a couple drink at my place first as well...So I should probably restock my bar.

Rice, Mich, any preferences?


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm... how long would it take me to get to Ottawa from Kingston?  'Cause god knows I could do with a drink (or eleven) and get away from here for a while!



Depends how you drive, but about 2 hours


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Feb 2007)

tempting... very tempting.

I will make the call tomorrow after classes.


----------



## navymich (8 Feb 2007)

SamIAm, it would be awesome if you got up to Ottawa too!!


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

Right, so a few of us are getting together at my place in the West-end (near Bayshore) for beer and Pizza before hand, if you're wanting to pre-drink, you're welcome.

If there's out of towners, I still have a couple sleeping spots available for the evening as well.


----------



## Haggis (9 Feb 2007)

:rage:  Awww crap!  I'm on leave and promised to help my daughter house hunt in Cornwall..  Pound a few downrange for me, Des.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> :rage:  Awww crap!  I'm on leave and promised to help my daughter house hunt in Cornwall..  Pound a few downrange for me, Des.



Roger. May have to proxy, as I'm supposed to get some in for Tommy and HoM  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (9 Feb 2007)

I'll give you a hand with that heavy load, Des!


----------



## Babs087 (9 Feb 2007)

Rice (and friends)....Jer wants to come out too on saturday, and your all welcome to crash at my place....its only 25 for cab...which isnt too bad between a few ppl, anyways, think about it and let me know!

P.s, I hope none of you gents are gunna let a lil woman out drink you this weekend...that would just be sad >


----------



## navymich (9 Feb 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> :rage:  Awww crap!  I'm on leave and promised to help my daughter house hunt in Cornwall..  Pound a few downrange for me, Des.



I knew there was a reason I was getting out of the city for the weekend....   Just kidding Haggis.  Enjoy your time here and let me know if you're around again.




			
				Babs087 said:
			
		

> P.s, I hope none of you gents are gunna let a lil woman out drink you this weekend...



...again.  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2007)

I would love to come but I am curling in Gananoque this weekend.  Nobody has to drink anything for me, I will probably drink enough myself!!  
Plan another for after May 25th and I will definitely try to make it!! Anyone going to be in/around Borden for the nest three months? I'm off on my 6A course.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

Allright, just wanted to bump this up.

So far for Patty's:

-Myself
-Rice
-AirMich
-Babs
-Poppa
-Gunplumber (maybe)
-SamIam (maybe)

And I know Rice and Mich are going to be at my place beforehand for a couple pops   and some Pizza.

Am I missing anyone? Anyone else up for coming out?

To Add, Drinks are to be hoisted in absentia for the following:

-Haggis
-HoM
-Tommy


----------



## Poppa (9 Feb 2007)

22:30 eh?
Well for those of us with no life....I mean a suddenly free schedule I'll probably be there a bit earlier.
Time on recce yadda.. yadda etc...


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

Lol, Roger.

I'll be PMing Cell #'s shortly


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2007)

Is HoM back?


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is HoM back?



Not yet, but I spoke with him while he was on the comp a bit.

I believe his words were "So you guys set up a meet while I'm still here... Asshats"

 ;D


----------



## brihard (10 Feb 2007)

I'm gonna be at the Heart and Crown with a small crowd tonight from about 2030 onwards for a while, if this should happen to turn into a pub crawl- it's right down the street from H&C, so should anyone make their way into H&C at some point, I'll be there. Rice would recognize me.

Sorry I can't make it to Pattys- other plans were already made and would be a pain in the ass to shift at this point...

Have fun.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Feb 2007)

If it should, it'd be interesting, but unfortunately for one or two, the H&C is plus-21


----------



## brihard (10 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> If it should, it'd be interesting, but unfortunately for one or two, the H&C is plus-21



Dammit... I've heard that before too, though I've always heard it's after 9 PM.

If my crowd happens to be there and they kick us out for age, Patty's is our backuo anyway. I figure if we're already sitting down at 8:30 or so and we're buying stuff and not rowdy, we should be alright.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Feb 2007)

Pictures...we need pics later tonight.


----------



## Poppa (11 Feb 2007)

Let it be undertaken by all that Rice will not be involved in the planning of another meet and greet.

All in favour


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2007)

Oh, oh......


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Let it be undertaken by all that Rice will not be involved in the planning of another meet and greet.
> 
> All in favour



Aye!


----------



## Pea (11 Feb 2007)

I sense a story.... spill!


----------



## navymich (11 Feb 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Let it be undertaken by all that Rice will not be involved in the planning of another meet and greet.
> 
> All in favour



Aye


Opposed??  Nobody?  Okay, motion carried.  ;D


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2007)

Well, my (small) crowd managed to end up there anyway. The H&C was packed. Babs is gonna make a lousy Cameron if she pulls no-shows like that- but at least there were 4 other Camerons (and an aspirant) there to drink in her stead.

So did Rice do something amusingly stupid after we went our separate ways?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2007)

Seriously Babs...I seem to remember something along the lines of:



			
				Babs087 said:
			
		

> bring a few extra....ill still drink you under the table >



Either way, it was good to see some familiar faces and put some new ones to names.

I don't think Rice did anything stupid, just got ribbed a bit, and looked a little rough this morning. Although he did get pulled upstairs with a couple girls at one point. I'm thinking there may be some pictures of that  

I also think we should undertake to teach Rice some bar etiquette. IE, when you buy someone a shot (especially if it's something as horrid as a prairie fire) you should have the good sense to get yourself one as well, so that said recipient of disgusting shot is not the only one making faces!


----------



## 3rd Herd (11 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I also think we should undertake to teach Rice some bar etiquette. IE, when you buy someone a shot (especially if it's something as horrid as a prairie fire) you should have the good sense to get yourself one as well, so that said recipient of disgusting shot is not the only one making faces!



Gawd,
I do not if it is you support trade types or youth and inexperience BUT come out to Cowtown where shots are bought by the table full. Heaven help the bar that does not have a wide selection of product. A bunch of us for the most part ex infantry/airborne/int types have being getting together once a month or so(therapy). We have two establishments here now that have heeded our displeasure at their limited selection, stock has increased and waitresses fight over the right of serving us. Their apologies for having a limited stock comes in the form of a free round for several rounds paid for. Several hints here folks.


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I don't think Rice did anything stupid, just got ribbed a bit, and looked a little rough this morning. Although he did get pulled upstairs with a couple girls at one point. I'm thinking there may be some pictures of that



They were both Camerons. And no, they didn't get pics. Our regiment is too smart for self-incrimination.


----------



## Babs087 (11 Feb 2007)

Whoa......hold up..... Rice with Girls?!?!   (haha just jokin rice  )
Of all the times to be sick


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Feb 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Our regiment is too smart for self-incrimination.



Dang


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> I do not if it is you support trade types or youth and inexperience BUT come out to Cowtown where shots are bought by the table full. Heaven help the bar that does not have a wide selection of product.



Oh don't get me wrong, tablefull of shots would be the utmost in bar etiquette, but Rice is a struggling student after all  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (11 Feb 2007)

Let's pretend I wasn't a "struggling student". Alright, now let's pretend I bought *everyone* a round. Horray for me.

Thanks for coming out to all of those who did  I have a few pics, but I don't think they're post-worthy (ie: us on the bus? kind of boring). We'll see.
I hearby appoint Poppa the next Ottawa M&G organizer, as a sign of goodwill in my resignation disgraceful impeachment...


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Let's pretend I wasn't a "struggling student". Alright, now let's pretend I bought *everyone* a round. Horray for me.
> 
> Thanks for coming out to all of those who did  I have a few pics, but I don't think they're post-worthy (ie: us on the bus? kind of boring). We'll see.
> I hearby appoint Poppa the next Ottawa M&G organizer, as a sign of goodwill in my resignation disgraceful impeachment...



You can't be disgracefully impeached yet. No hook, no problem remember? You're just too keen for your own good.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

OK, so here's the deal...Pea's being kind enough to host me in her town for a greet on the 16th of the month, and she's decided to take it further.

On March 24th, in our Nation's capital, there will be a convergence on this location.

Yes, Pea will be here! As will Muffin, Kendrick, among numerous locals. SO, come one, come all, let's meet, greet, and imbibe ourselves in vast quantities of alcohol!

Actual location will be figured in the coming weeks, though I'm looking at Darcy McGee's downtown, or possibly another locale.

Who's up for a night on the town?


----------



## Pea (4 Mar 2007)

That's right folks, Des is being kind enough to return the favour and host me!  ;D

Come on out, it would be nice to put some faces to names! It'll be my first time east of Sask, so it should be a good time.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> It'll be my first time east of Sask, so it should  *will* be a good time.


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Mar 2007)

well you twisted my arm, I guess I have to come now.

Just kidn, I'd love to come  ;D

Des you bring the women, I'll bring the smokes.


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2007)

As per last time, I won't know about transport until the week of.  But I'm making all attempts to be there.


----------



## Jacqueline (5 Mar 2007)

This sounds like fun, I'm down. Can I bring friends?


----------



## muffin (5 Mar 2007)

I am really looking forward to it .... 

Pea and Airmich and I are all sharing a hotel too....  >


----------



## painswessex (5 Mar 2007)

got your token sailor yet?


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2007)

painswessex said:
			
		

> got your token sailor yet?



Nope, only one at heart.


----------



## Chimo (5 Mar 2007)

I might be in.. let me know when details are finalized.


----------



## Poppa (5 Mar 2007)

Are you guys ever lucky...I just happen to be on leave during that time frame so I will be there in all my unkempt, unshaven glory.
As long as a certain you know who isn't involved in the planning process I feel safe in saying this will be a rip snortin good time.





			
				muffin said:
			
		

> I am really looking forward to it ....
> 
> Pea and Airmich and I are all sharing a hotel too....  >



I'm looking forward to the pics/stories that come out of this.  >


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Pea and Airmich and I are all sharing a hotel too....  >


  Ummm....yeah, ummm, Des, you have a comment to this?


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2007)

Whoohoo, more people. Well my flights are booked and paid for, so I have to show up regardless!

I'm really looking forward to it as well Muffin.  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Mar 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> As long as a certain you know who isn't involved in the planning process I feel safe in saying this will be a rip snortin good time.


I hope that nameless someone realizes his/her horrible, horrible, horrrrible mistake! That last greet was so bad I almost wish that nameless someone didn't organize it 
It's not my fault these un-nice, grumpy, old, and generally disgruntled army.ca people decide not to show for the meets a nameless Rice0031 organizes, but show for the ones Mr. Des here does!  However needless to say, I am in 

Hey Mich, if you can't find a ride at all let me know and I'll see about co-ordinating something with you.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Ummm....yeah, ummm, Des, you have a comment to this?



Since when is my house a hotel?  >


			
				Chimo said:
			
		

> I might be in.. let me know when details are finalized.



Would be awesome if you could make it, CHIMO...be good to see you again!



			
				Poppa said:
			
		

> As long as a certain you know who isn't involved in the planning process I feel safe in saying this will be a rip snortin good time.
> I'm looking forward to the pics/stories that come out of this.  >



I can guarantee that you-know-who has not been involved in any facet of the planning, other than I am accomodating age...



			
				Rice0031 said:
			
		

> It's not my fault these un-nice, grumpy, old, and generally disgruntled army.ca people decide not to show for the meets a nameless Rice0031 organizes, but show for the ones Mr. Des here does!  However needless to say, I am in



What can I say...I have a gift  ;D



			
				Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> This sounds like fun, I'm down. Can I bring friends?



Why not...just so's they know it's a bunch of soldiers who can be sarcastic, facetious, and do not suffer fools lightly!

Also, nieces are encouraged  > (that is an inside joke)


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Why not...just so's they know it's a bunch of soldiers who can be sarcastic, facetious, and do not suffer fools lightly!



And that's just the soldiers.  Wait until you meet the airtypes and ex-sailors.  8)


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Since when is my house a hotel?  >



Hmmm... Have I been misled?  >


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Have I been misled?  >



Where's that halo smiley?


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Where's that halo smiley?



You mean this one Des......


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> You mean this one Des......



Yup  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2007)

Hate to remind you ladies, but I will be nice, and those of you with conies best not forget them. Don't want you to spend your hard earned money on Des  ;D


----------



## Sloaner (6 Mar 2007)

As long as no one mind a former sig now CIC wog about I will try and move some things in my schedule.


----------



## Kendrick (6 Mar 2007)

Sorry, its no sigS.  We already got one.  

I kid I kid.


----------



## muffin (6 Mar 2007)

Geeze sounds like I'd better start training my liver now so I don't die when I get there haha


----------



## Pea (6 Mar 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Geeze sounds like I'd better start training my liver now so I don't die when I get there haha



hahaha. I have the meet the Friday before in Edmonton to train with!  :blotto:


----------



## muffin (6 Mar 2007)

haha true - we will have to implement Detox April


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> hahaha. I have the meet the Friday before in Edmonton to train with!  :blotto:



That training will be hard...and it will be furious...but in the end, you will benefit!


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Mar 2007)

I would love to be there just to see the "melting of the minds"....


no, that's no typo!  I would love to see it when people first meet, and then drink, and then go from "Oh, it's so great to put a face to the name" to "then I says to him.......*hic*.......Buddy, you want this, you got it....*hic*....and BAM, I threw the senate at him!"

Unfortunately (for me, anyway), Her Majesty Elizabeth the Second, by the Grace of God Queen, has other plans for yours truly for that weekend.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Mar 2007)

Sloaner said:
			
		

> As long as no one mind a former sig now CIC wog about I will try and move some things in my schedule.



More'n welcome.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Mar 2007)

Ok Folks so I wont be there Saturday....A good good friend is throwing his life away in marriage (RCRGruntsgirl I kid  ) BUT!!!!!! Friday I will be there Someone has to pick up Pea at the airport, And I hear tell of an excursiion to The War Museum on the Sunday and I will be there that day too, So then, around the friday we can do a supper thing I am sure (Des work your co ord magic) and Sunday I will be happy to accompany any all going to the museum and I assume Lupper ( thats like brunch only not people sheeeesh)

Chimo buddy I am hoping one of those days you'll be around if not I'll see you in Pet.


PS: Everyone thank HitorMrs for sharing me


----------



## muffin (6 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That training will be hard...and it will be furious...but in the end, you will benefit!



Hmmm hard and furious... must not... comment.....


And yes - HitorMrs - thank you for sharing HitorMiss so soon after his return


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Mar 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> So then, around the friday we can do a supper thing I am sure (Des work your co ord magic) and Sunday I will be happy to accompany any all going to the museum and I assume Lupper ( thats like brunch only not people sheeeesh)



Sounds like a plan. Tentatively:

Friday Afternoon:

-Pick up of Pea at Airport.

-Dinner at location TBD. In attendance:

  -Pea
  -HitorMiss
  -Myself


Saturday the 24th:

 -Some touristy stuff in Ottawa (Parliament Hill, Museums where Pea may be interested, walkabout in the city)
 -Meet and Greet at Darcy McGee's and any subsequent establishment. In attendance:

  -Any who show

Sunday the 25th:

 -Canadian War Museum
 -Lupper at loc TBD


----------



## muffin (6 Mar 2007)

hey don't forget pick up Muffin at Les Suites! Sat approx 1300ish


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Mar 2007)

I want to go check out that exhibit about Afstan. Sunday you say, eh? Sounds like recovery day to me. I will ponder it.
Have fun at the wedding, though  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Mar 2007)

In all Honesty I'll be skipping that display but I am sure others will go see it.


----------



## niner domestic (7 Mar 2007)

May I suggest lupper at The Works on Richmond.  With 50 odd burger choices it's bound to cover anyone's taste and dietary needs... plus it's close to the museum, relatively affordable and fun.  

As for dinner on Friday, try Zuni's on Greenbank.. yummy food...good atmosphere and diners can actually hear themselves talk.


----------



## painswessex (7 Mar 2007)

Is anyone from Pet driving there? I have a car that i almost sure can make it I dont want to chance it though. Any one from Pet that has seen the car with the Oilers flag on it well thats me!!! So If i can arrange something with someone from here that would be awesome. 

I have a feeling that the old black rum might get a hold of me that night.....Shut up liver or i will drown you again....


----------



## brihard (7 Mar 2007)

Hm, I may be in town that weekend, so I'll put myself down for a tentative 'yes'.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

Ok, everything here is still on, except, I have to bow out for the 23rd, as I'll still be in Edmonton, and flying in to Ottawa the afternoon of the 24th.

As stated, there's still arrangements for a place to crash for you guys.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Mar 2007)

Ok people, now that that's back on, Let's hash out some details. We have a really good potential turn out, though more would be great!

I'm saying Darcy McGee's, for Saturday the 24th, 7:30-8:00 and on.

I get enough of a response here, and I will call to book a section, the one with the windows facing the War Memorial. 

If you are planning on coming out, either post here, or feel free to PM me!


----------



## Poppa (10 Mar 2007)

I'm still in


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Mar 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> I'm still in


+1, me too.


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Mar 2007)

It would be a snowy day in Vancouver before I missed this.
count me in


----------



## navymich (10 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> It would be a snowy day in Vancouver before I missed this.



I guess you weren't out west this winter, eh??  ;D


----------



## brihard (11 Mar 2007)

Sorry guys, I just realized I double booked myself- the unit's having a big party for all our guys who just got back from the 'Ghan, and it's the same night.

If you're gonna be downtown in the market, be careful- the Camerons will be out in force.  >

edited for typos...


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> If you're gonna be downtown in the market, be careful- the Camerons will be out in force.  >



So, careful not to step into any puddles?  >


----------



## brihard (11 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> So, careful not to step into any puddles?  >



We're not THAT scary- no reason you sigs should be pissing yourselves when you see us.  ;D

But yeah, sorry I've gotta miss out on this one Des.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> We're not THAT scary- no reason you sigs should be pissing yourselves when you see us.  ;D



It's not with fear...it's with laughter at your funny pom poms!

'tis to bad you'll miss it though, next time.


----------



## Pea (11 Mar 2007)

Des, I'm scared... lol Please don't take me near them.  ;D


----------



## Poppa (11 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Des, I'm scared... lol Please don't take me near them.  ;D



If you're counting on Des for protection from the unwashed masses...I mean the Camerons, we're all in trouble.


----------



## Pea (11 Mar 2007)

Wait.. You're coming right?!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Wait.. You're coming right?!  ;D



Yes...he is...see how I already fail at protecting you from the unwanted?  ;D


----------



## Poppa (11 Mar 2007)

Of course I'll be there...anything to meet the incomparable Pea..and Des...it was unwashed, not unwanted.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Of course I'll be there...anything to meet the incomparable Pea..and Des...it was unwashed, not unwanted.



Right...unwashed...and you'll be on leave, so long greasy hair and a beard, right  8)

I have a feeling the Cameron's will probably be wandering around down in the market and on Elgin, so you should be safe for the most part, Pea

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## Pea (11 Mar 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Of course I'll be there...anything to meet the incomparable Pea..and Des...it was unwashed, not unwanted.



Well, I'll try not to disappoint.  ;D



			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the Cameron's will probably be wandering around down in the market and on Elgin, so you should be safe for the most part, Pea



I'm sure we have the makings of a good meet, by the sounds of it Des. I'll leave the pepper spray at home then..


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> I'm sure we have the makings of a good meet, by the sounds of it Des. I'll leave the pepper spray at home then..



... and what about the Taser   ?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ... and what about the Taser   ?



That's the entertainment....whoever forgets their coin gets tazed


----------



## Pea (11 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That's the entertainment....whoever forgets their coin gets tazed



Coin! Thanks for the reminder!.. must find that.


----------



## brihard (11 Mar 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> If you're counting on Des for protection from the *unwashed masses*...I mean the Camerons, we're all in trouble.



Fine words coming from someone who parades at Walkley.  ;D

And as for the puddles- we don't do things half way. Vomit just means your stomach's in its pristine empty state again.


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Mar 2007)

I'm still down, but cannot be counted on.


----------



## naturalysam (13 Mar 2007)

it soudn liek youll all have a great time. and I woudl also avoid the afgh. exhibit. For anyone who hasnt been to the war memorial it is realyrealyrealy incredible. Well underaged wihtout a fake meens I canot join the meet and great  ahh well I wish you all a good time.


----------



## Rice0031 (13 Mar 2007)

Uh, thanks I think?


----------



## orange.paint (13 Mar 2007)

Mraybe nxet timme.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2007)

naturalysam said:
			
		

> it soudn liek youll all have a great time. and I woudl also avoid the afgh. exhibit. For anyone who hasnt been to the war memorial it is realyrealyrealy incredible. Well underaged wihtout a fake meens I canot join the meet and great  ahh well I wish you all a good time.



I dont know wether i should laugh or cry at this one........


----------



## gaspasser (13 Mar 2007)

Um, I PM'd him about his spelling before one of the Mods jumped on him.


----------



## naturalysam (14 Mar 2007)

its her and thanks I will now make a conscious effort and spell check... thank you again


----------



## gaspasser (14 Mar 2007)

naturalysam said:
			
		

> its her and thanks I will now make a conscious effort and spell check... thank you again


My bad, sorry.   8)
welcome to army.ca and enjoy
 ;D


----------



## naturalysam (15 Mar 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Penny (19 Mar 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I want to go check out that exhibit about Afstan.



Rice0031 - I saw the Afgh display at the War Museum this weekend and was glad I went.  Recommend to anyone who hasn't been yet to go check it out.  I liked the post-it concept where people could share their comments. It made the display more interactive and provided insight into opinions of vets who visited the display as well as the impressions of the common tourist.  

Enjoy your visit to Ottawa,
Cheers.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> Rice0031 - I saw the Afgh display at the War Museum this weekend and was glad I went.  Recommend to anyone who hasn't been yet to go check it out.  I liked the post-it concept where people could share their comments. It made the display more interactive and provided insight into opinions of vets who visited the display as well as the impressions of the common tourist.
> 
> Enjoy your visit to Ottawa,
> Cheers.



I saw it too. They have the sniper rifle used in the longest sniper kill and the G-wagon destroyed by an IED on Dec 12, 2005. Good display.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

Please pardon this little highjack, but...
The question here at work is, the Cdn sniper that took out the TB at 2485+m was or was not released  for using a .50cal against troops?
Confused and bored at work...
Cheers,


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Please pardon this little highjack, but...
> The question here at work is, the Cdn sniper that took out the TB at 2485+m was or was not released  for using a .50cal against troops?
> Confused and bored at work...
> Cheers,



Last I heard, said sniper wasn't aiming for the Taliban -- but for the bag he was carrying. I guess he missed  :-\


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Mar 2007)

He WAS not released for using .50cal rounds on troops. That part of the Geneva conventions is well and truly ignored by everyone.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

But I do remember reading an article saying he did release. It was for 'other' reasons (I'll leave it at that because I don't know the exact  reason).

Anyways, back to the main topic. This looks like a major meet and greet, Des. Better book the biggest open section Darcy's has. George I hope Vern allows you to reach that 10 000th post in time for those free beers. And as for me, I'll be wearing my Tan green Army.ca t-shirt. Mike needs some funds for more t-shirts.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Mike needs some funds for more t-shirts.



Heehee, maybe some 50/50 tickets or pool on who can drink mich or whoever under the table.    ;D


----------



## navymich (19 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Heehee, maybe some 50/50 tickets or pool on who can drink mich or whoever under the table.    ;D



Whoa, how did I get brought up in this??  Besides, I don't drink anymore.  I'm trying to put my sailor days behind me.  :blotto:


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Whoa, how did I get brought up in this??  Besides, I don't drink _under a table _anymore.  I'm trying never going to put my sailor days behind me.  :blotto:


 There ya go, fixed  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

Once a sailor.....???
Just kidding folks... ;D

Just trying to help pay for your guys' soiree....


----------



## Poppa (19 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Besides, I don't drink anymore.  :blotto:



Ahh, but the question is do you drink any less?


----------



## Pea (19 Mar 2007)

Oh no... what have I gotten myself into?.. ;D


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

muah, ha-ah-ha-ha...we almost have her...soon she will be one of us.. {in best evil voice}
From the looks of it...I'd say a good time will be had by all.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Heehee, maybe some 50/50 tickets or pool on who can drink mich or whoever under the table.    ;D



Well it can't be Des, not much of a challenge there.  ;D
How much can you chug with a tug navy airmich?


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Mar 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> He WAS not released for using .50cal rounds on troops. That part of the Geneva conventions is well and truly ignored by everyone.


The use of .50 calibre rounds on personnel is not prohibited.  I searched the conventions, and the only one that comes close to restricting or prohibiting certain conventional weapons is  the Convention on Conventional Weapons (CCW) (source: http://www.fas.org/nuke/control/ccw/).  There are four protocols, and they are as follows:
"Protocol I of the Convention on Conventional Weapons (CCW) restricts fragmentation weapons, Protocol II restricts landmines, and Protocol III restricts incendiary weapons. Protocol IV, on Blinding Laser Weapons, prohibits the use and transfer of laser weapons designed to cause permanent blindness to unenhanced vision."  It was ratified in 1980.  
The most significant treaties are those that follow:
• 1907 Hague Convention Respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land (Hague IV)
• 1907 Hague Convention Respecting the Rights and Duties of Neutral Powers and Persons in Case of War on Land (Hague V)
• 1907 Hague Convention Relative to the Laying of Automatic Submarine Contact Mines (Hague VIII)
• 1925 Protocol for the Prohibition of the Use in War of Asphyxiating, Poisonous, or other Gases, and of Bacteriological Methods of Warfare
• 1949 Geneva Convention (I) for the Amelioration of the Condition of Wounded and Sick in Armed Forces in the Field
• 1949 Geneva Convention (II) for the Amelioration of the Condition of Wounded, Sick and Shipwrecked Members of Armed Forces at Sea
• 1949 Geneva Convention (III) Relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War
• 1949 Geneva Convention (IV) Relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War
• 1954 Convention for the Protection of Cultural Property in the Event of Armed Conflict
• 1972 Convention on the Prohibition of the Development, Production and Stockpiling of Bacteriological (Biological) and Toxin Weapons and on Their Destruction
• 1977 Protocol Additional to the Geneva Convention of 1949 and Relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Additional Protocol I)
• 1977 Protocol Additional to the Geneva Convention of 1949 and Relating to the Protection of Victims of Non-International Armed Conflicts (Additional Protocol II)
• 1980 Convention on the Prohibitions or Restrictions on the Use of Certain Conventional Weapons which may be deemed to be Excessively Injurious or to have Indiscriminate Effects (Conventional Weapons Convention)
• 1992 Chemical Weapons Conventions

I think that it's safe to say that the use of .50 calibre rounds against personnel is an urban myth.  Consider the lesson plan found at the following site:  http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38cbg_arsd/CD/QL7/MLP/reserveblk2/PO405/405-
It states in part for the .50 cal that its range for anti APC fire is up to 800 m, and  1850 m for *Anti Pers*.  


Anyway, back to the meet.  I shan't be there, due to the current exercise which goes to next Sunday


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Mar 2007)

And there you have it folks, urban myth meets reality

Either way though he sure was not discharged for use of .50cal against an insurgent LOL


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Whoa, how did I get brought up in this??  Besides, I don't drink anymore.  I'm trying to put my sailor days behind me.  :blotto:



...WHAT!? That's like saying that I have decided to stop sleeping or eating. Besides, drinking at a M&G is a requisite. Not drinking would be like going to a wedding and not getting married.


Hey Penny, I live in Ottawa, by the way. I just have not been to see the Af-stan exhibit. I'm so laaaazy. Sunday will give me a good chance.

See you all on Saturday  >


----------



## Pea (20 Mar 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> See you all on Saturday  >



Hey... Don't forget me Friday!  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Hey... Don't forget me Friday!  ;D



Nope, haven't forgotten. Still need that flight #, though. Email/PM me.


----------



## painswessex (20 Mar 2007)

i cant wait until monday to read all about the good times......Paying for stuff out of my pocket just to go work for SNC lavalin is bleeding me dry.....looks like i am not going to make the one last port visit after all....so have fun all have alot of wets for me....ring the bell a couple of times...harass the waitress....and do everything else a dirty hairy bag would do. 

Mike


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Mar 2007)

Looks like everrything is ok for me to go. Wooohoo! Can't wait.!


----------



## navymich (21 Mar 2007)

painswessex said:
			
		

> ....so have fun all have alot of wets for me....ring the bell a couple of times...harass the waitress....and do everything else a dirty hairy bag would do.



ahhh damn.  I may not be one anymore, but sailor is still in my blood, and I just can't turn down a request like that from a fellow sailor.  Looks like I'm drinking after all!  :


----------



## brihard (21 Mar 2007)

Someone look after Rice. I imagine he'll be making up for all the drinking we compelled him to miss last weekend.


----------



## Pea (21 Mar 2007)

Don't look at me! I am going to take care of myself on this one... sounds like I may need it too.


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Mar 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Someone look after Rice. I imagine he'll be making up for all the drinking we compelled him to miss last weekend.


Hahah, yes, yes I am 
This weekend is gonna be fun 

Hahah, reminds me of - 
*Clock ticks from 2359h to 0000h*
Pte Bloggins: "Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!!!"
Cpl Bloggins II: "Shut up! None of us here are drunk!"


----------



## Pea (21 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> ahhh damn.  I may not be one anymore, but sailor is still in my blood, and I just can't turn down a request like that from a fellow sailor.  Looks like I'm drinking after all!  :



You confirmed to be attending now?!.... ;D I hope so! One more day of work for me this week, since I fly out of here Friday morning. See ya'll Saturday.


----------



## brihard (21 Mar 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Hahah, yes, yes I am
> This weekend is gonna be fun
> 
> Hahah, reminds me of -
> ...



The building was full of angry people last weekend.


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Mar 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The building was full of angry people last weekend.



Quite. But now its almost the un-BMQ weekend. Time to revel and enjoy


----------



## navymich (23 Mar 2007)

As of this morning, I had almost changed my mind about coming, as I wasn't having too much luck in finding a way up.  But after hearing some awesome news from a good friend (congrats Pea!!), I knew I had to figure out a way to get there.  Transport is now arranged, see you all Saturday!!


----------



## Pea (23 Mar 2007)

Thanks Mich! I guess I am drinking this weekend eh?... ;D

I fly out early tomorrow. See ya'll Saturday night!

Except Rice... don't forget me at the airport!


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Mar 2007)

Ok, So Pea has made it into Ottawa and plans for today are go!
See you all at D'arcy's at 7:30.
Reservation is under "Des" for those who don't know.


----------



## navymich (24 Mar 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> See you all at D'arcy's at 7:30.



For you military folk that don't tell time the Rice-way, that's 1930!  ;D


----------



## brihard (24 Mar 2007)

The Camerons aren't scheduled to get our drink on til 8:00, so I'll try to drop by for a pint on my way to the mess. Rice- you know people's faces better than I do; if you see me wandering by with a clueless look, it's your duty to get my attention. I extend to you permission to throw anything up to and including a cardboard drink coaster at me if necessary. You will NOT scream out, "HEY CORPORAL! OVER HERE!!!!11!!one!!" Other than Rice and Gunplumber I don't trust my ability to recognize any other faces, but should someone recognize me from Patty Boland's, some previous military tasking or a wanted poster, feel free to direct me to where everyone is.

Hope to meet a few folks tonight.

Now to get home and start my paper on the Prussian military. Blech.


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Mar 2007)

Don't worry, we'll spot you. We're gonna be right at the front by the windows facing Elgin. Should be pretty hard to miss us


----------



## brihard (24 Mar 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Should be pretty hard to miss us



You've never seen me fire a Beretta 92.  ;D

But yeah, I'll find you.


----------



## Pea (25 Mar 2007)

Alright folks.... Group shot from about 0100 or so...







From left.. Sig_Des, Pea, Career_Radio-Checker, airmich, Muffin, Poppa, Rice0031


----------



## gaspasser (25 Mar 2007)

Gee whiz, and you all look sober...what's with that!!!!
Good pic folks, hope you all had fun.


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Mar 2007)

Ah man, it's too bad I had to miss this! The boss had called me in to some business. I was really looking forward.


----------



## Pea (25 Mar 2007)

A few more photos now that we're up and about.....































[Where it all began.. my sign at the airport that Rice0031 made for me]


----------



## Journeyman (25 Mar 2007)

Kids   :

So there's pics of boys together in bed (Des, "no means no" ), girls together,....and some guy in Mess Kit   ???

Do I need to come up there and explain things?


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2007)

Des, what were you doing to Rice?! Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Mar 2007)

Sig Des,....wow, after the "Debacle in the Bowling Alley Bar", I didn't think you could ever get that close to a woman. :-X


----------



## gaspasser (25 Mar 2007)

Funny how all you fellers are commenting and slammin' the guys in all these pics and no comments about the attractive young ladies who accompanied these...hhrrrmmpp.. guys. Nice to see smiles on folks having a good time in Ottawa.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> and no comments about the attractive young ladies who accompanied these...hhrrrmmpp.. guys.


 Ok I will. You ladies looked purdy. Hows that?  ;D


----------



## Kendrick (25 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Des, what were you doing to Rice?! Looks like you guys had fun!



Reminds me of some wrestling scene in Borat.  Hehehe

Des, and Kel, I owe you guys one.  But I'm sure you guys will understand family comes first, and wallets and flaming cars supercede everything else


----------



## brihard (25 Mar 2007)

Dammit, you should have let me know you were doing a group photo when you streamed out of the mess there.

Anyway, it was good to see you guys last night and put a few faces to names. Like I said at D'Arcys, I will eventually attend one of these and be able to stay the whole evening. Promise.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2007)

+1 for Rice for the crafty sign as well


----------



## proudnurse (25 Mar 2007)

Glad you all had a great weekend! Very clever sign you made for Pea, Rice!

~Rebecca


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Mar 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Sig Des,....wow, after the "Debacle in the Bowling Alley Bar", I didn't think you could ever get that close to a woman. :-X








Des sandwich


----------



## Rice0031 (26 Mar 2007)

Yes, the sign was quite funny. Got some pretty funny looks on the people walking past.

Good meet, everyone. I had good times, it was definitely awesome.


----------



## brihard (26 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Des sandwich



If I wasn't writing a history essay I'd definitely photoshop in some outrageously over the top bling for Des. The hat, glass, and female company on both sides are just begging for it.


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Mar 2007)

Too bad his teeth weren't showing, then you could add some nice diamond bling on his dentures.


----------



## brihard (26 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Too bad his teeth weren't showing, then you could add some nice diamond bling on his dentures.



I actually saw someone wearing those a few months back... Stupidest thing I've ever seen. But yeah, photoshopping a diamond studded grin into that photo will be dirt simple.


----------



## muffin (26 Mar 2007)

I can't turn down a photoshop challenge


----------



## navymich (26 Mar 2007)

Nice job Muffin!!

I too had a great time in Ottawa.  Too short of a time, but great nonetheless.  When is the next one scheduled for?


----------



## muffin (26 Mar 2007)

No idea ... but there was discussion of bringing it all to Kingston for the Aug 18-19 weekend ; see the Marines at Fort Henry, Des will be back, Pea will be graduated etc... (I know that is a SERIOUSLY long ways away - it is just a thought at this stage) haah


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Mar 2007)

What did you guys think of the war museum?


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Mar 2007)

Damn Photoshop


----------



## muffin (26 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Damn Photoshop



heh heh


----------



## Journeyman (26 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Damn Photoshop


Paparazzi Des. The price you pay for being an icon. I expect we'll be seeing your melon on the National Enquirer at the grocery store checkout


----------



## muffin (26 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> What did you guys think of the war museum?



I'd been there before - but I hadn't seen the Afghanistan exhibit yet. It was good ... It was interesting that they had these "give us your opinion via stickynote" boards everywhere though - ie "what are the consequences of going, staying, leaving, etc" and "what should we have done in 9-11" ... the majority of the comments there raised some blood pressure.


----------



## Pea (26 Mar 2007)

Well I am happy to say I survived the weekend in Ottawa and am back in Edmonton. [Even if the forces of nature were against me..- Someone broke into my car Friday morning, I missed my flight because of it.. and then finally got on another flight after a HUGE hassle, and then came down with the flu]

All in all it was a great time. Thanks to Rice0031 for picking me up and taking me around all weekend, and to Des for the place to crash. And thanks to Muffin and airmich for taking the time to travel in for the meet as well. Also thanks to all of those that came out to the meet, and provided encouragement about my upcoming swearing-in and BMQ. I had a blast, and definitely look forward to the next one when I am out in your neck of the woods.  ;D


----------



## brihard (27 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Damn Photoshop



Just wait.

I have one last essay to do, and then I've got two photoshops to do, yours being one of them.  ;D


----------

